# My 3.2L V6 mk2 DSG! - Air ride, Splits, just a teaser :)



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

So late 2013, I'd had an ever increasing itch to replace my mk1 TT with something newer. The car was still great fun to own and drive but i'd racked up over 30,000 miles on her since buying and just topping 110k i decided to look for something new.

I went down the lines of porsche's, RS4's. All of which we're either too expensive to run, or not practical enough for my needs.

So, it was a mk2 TT i settled on. But which power plant? I test drove a TTS, which was brisk but lacking a good engine note from what is just a 2L turbo engine and without being able to justify RS prices i looked at the 3.2 versions. Same engine as a mk5 .:R32. So i set about the hunt, My spec sheet must's were DSG, Satnav and as many other cool options i could find for around £15k.

I stumbled upon a red one with 12,000 on the clock at nottingham Audi, Went for a view and it'd literally just been traded in. Test drove it, and wanted it. It had a few little niggles, all of which Audi rectified for me. All the alloys refurbed, some scuffs on the rear bumper sorted out and a new drivers seat cover as the previous owner had mullered the original one!

So it's spec. It's the 3.2 with the DSG box and flappy paddles which is a brilliant piece of kit. I no longer want a car with a clutch pedal :lol: I always stayed away of the mk1 TT DSG's as they were still in the prototype phase, troublesome and missed features like hill hold and refined kick down.

Other bit's and bobs are sat nav, auto package which is auto lights, and dimming mirrors. Nice touches.

Not really done much too it since collecting it on xmas eve. It could do with a good detail.

Plate swapped over with short rear plate, and DRL's activated by Matt @ Only Charged Dubs.





































it's super tidy, as you'd expect from a car that's such low mileage. Great base for some mods and a car i intend to keep for a good few years!

Next - is air ride after pay day. RS grill (which has caused some debate :lol And a set of wheels to see out this years show season.

Next year's season i'd love to fettle with the engine abit more. The new HPA turbo setup's are mighty tempting, along with some proper wheels to show her off. 8)

Most of all, It fits a bike in the boot :lol:









And for the hell of it, as i miss it still. 
My old TT, probably at its best last year at MIVW. 


















8)


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks lovely mate. Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spg7 (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks really nice mate!! Love the short plate too, Make the back end!


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

neil_audiTT said:


> All the alloys refurbed, some scuffs on the rear bumper sorted out and a new drivers seat cover as the previous owner had mullered the original one!


Didn't know you could get new seat covers. Was this from Audi. Any issue about matching existing passenger cover. Any idea of price ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking good Neil, glad your happy with her and look forward to reading about your plans 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

melltt said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > All the alloys refurbed, some scuffs on the rear bumper sorted out and a new drivers seat cover as the previous owner had mullered the original one!
> ...


It was all done before purchase bud. They say they put a seat cover on it and it does look like new. But wether they just repaired it or not I'm not sure! Either way the scuffs I wanted rectifying have been sorted so I'm happy!

Thanks gogs, yet to see a TTS thread pop up 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No thread mate, have fine a few bits though  having her detailed at the end if the month 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice, I have got a racing bike too but i've never put it in the car yet (this year!)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Cheers bud! Yeah both roady and MTB fit better in the mk2 than my previous mk1 haha. Always a bum twitchy moment putting it in!

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks really nice in bright red. Congratulations on a great purchase. And I'm amazed that the bike fits in the back!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Very, very nice Neil ! 8)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Was always gonna be a red one 8)


----------



## Andy Mundo (Jan 11, 2012)

Really tidy. Great plate, nice colour - pride and joy eh?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Something like that mate yeah. 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Right o then.

Time to update a few things, Since having her i've enjoyed driving her as she is really! Great car, many smiles. But she was always gonna be tweaked slightly. I'm a petrol head afterall.

So, suspension options. I ran KW variant 2's on my previous TT, was always impressed in the way they transformed the cars handling but keeping the ride near factory. But, i'd always find myself a little pissed off when i came to somewhere other normal height cars could get and i couldnt :lol:

So, air ride it was for the mk2. Done my research and looked at a whole range of kits. Aswell as the asthetic advantage of having any ride height you could possibly choose from, i'd have a car that can be tracked, showed and driven around daily without the hassle of a modified car.

So, a good friend of mine has just started dealing and fitting airlift kits. So i went on holiday and away went my TT for some work...Here's a few pics of the progress. It's not quite finished yet as we're awaiting parts still.

My aim was as OEM as possible with the install and so far i'm more than impressed with the work.

So, as i left her










The kit spec is,

Airlift performance struts with camber and damping adjustment aswell as threaded bodies. 
5 gallon slim seamless tank
Single air zenith compressor
V2 automatic management.

Airlift V2 performance stuff is rated on track as good as KW variant 3's. So you cant really argue with that when it comes to their performance. I'm an utter fanny when it comes to this stuff, almost as bad as Damien. So you know i've chosen the kit carefully with lots of research!

Camber adjustable mounts - I'm gonna get the car professionally set up at a good height so the handling is dialed in 8)










The boot install, I specified a minimal install (the logo is just for photographic purposes) The tank intrusion is as minimal as it can be, as i'm a cyclist i put my bike in the boot, so it all fits perfectly with plenty of room to spare. It's ready for carpet, and hopefully the tank part thats on show trimmed in leather










Managed to keep all the factory tool tidys and compressor bits in the boot with some slight adjustment which i'm really pleased by, the tank sits in there like it left the factory with it










Any questions fire away. All you air ride haters bring it on :-*

Pictures copywrite to Only charged Dubs.

Fully recommend Matt & Carl from Only charged dubs for professionalism and attention to detail.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Cars looking sweet. Air was the best move I made and you won't be disappointed. For me scraping everywhere was tedious. Keep up the good work

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

A sweet choice (engine  ) and love the colour too!
You got a decent spec in there as well, nice one!!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks men. 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice one Neil, looking forward to seeing all finished and working 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Neil, you utter fanny 

Can't wait to hear about the air-ride and some forced induction.

miss you mate :roll:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

:lol: - it has been said before.

I cant wait to get it back and press some buttons :lol:

Miss you too babes :-* - Keep flicking back at my mk1 thinking, damn i miss that thing. Maybe because the mk2 is a standard car at the moment and not got my stamp on things.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Looks great, is the air ride the same as the magnetic ride? Did not know it could be retro fitted.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Cheers bud,

No its not. It's similar i guess. I'll explain more with pics once completed.

Basically air bags replace the springs on the struts, in very simple terms.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Sounds interesting at least. Cheers


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Quick pic after a wash today. I'll get some more of the boot install this weekend.

Really impressed with how the air is performing so far. Off to the ramps on saturday to adjust the strut height. But on a high (harder spring) setting the handling is properly awesome!

8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She looks awesome Neil 
Very impressed

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Cheers Gordon.

Very happy with how she sits posing, and rides. 

Think that's enough money spent on cars for a while. Far too much to think about in 5 months :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, it never stops mate, you know that better than anyone ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Had my boot finished today.

I was gonna have it all flat, but had their logo put on as a little surprise and it looks great.

Folds like the original boot floor does, and have all my tools in the polystyrene underneath still 









Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very neat indeed Neil 
I like it very much, i don't need any more ideas running around my head for the TT !

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha, I'll resist putting more pics up then :lol:

I'm impressed with it. Straps holding the tank are same leather and stitch style as the rest of the car. Tank was gonna be in leather. But in it's brushed from it matches the rest of the ally in the interior.

The little touches .

TTS's look mega on air 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No, please put more up, it looks awesome 
The brushed aluminium look is an excellent idea 

Air ride and 20" rims on the TTS now there's a thing .........

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Very nice indeed loving the boot build very subtle. Do you mind me asking how much the instal was, can pm me if you like

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Cheers dudes

I'm borrowing some 20's next weekend for a car show. Some rotiform SNA's so i'll show you how they look on it Gordon!

More pics. 

















8)

I'll drop you a PM barb's


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Excellent Neil, drop me a PM as well if you don't mind, is like some more info ;-)
Not that I'll be doing anything too soon

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Cars looking swell mate!
I'm currently in the market for a MK2 TT as we speak, so i am new here!
Been browsing round and found some right monster TT's
and lots of potential mods! Air Ride being one of them 
A mate of mine has it on his VW Passat B6 Estate on air, its unbelievable how smooth the ride is over coilovers.
I was wondering also how much this cost you, as Only Charged Dubs is only a few miles from me.
Did you get performance struts on the front and back, or just the front?

Thanks
C.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks men!

I know matt from OCD very well. So i've had a good deal that's all i can really say!

The fronts are performance struts yeah. Rears are factory dampers with bags. To be honest there isnt a great need for performance rear struts. Fronts have the majority of the adjustment you'll ever need. Camber, damping and obviously bag pressure.

It does ride really well. When you're buying air you have to think about what you're getting. I've got a car thats practical. Can get anywhere, i can set it up to 100's of different possible settings and it looks properly cool parked up. The amount of people that've walked into things clocking a look at it :lol:

Drop Matt an email Legend139 and tell him I sent you. See if he can quote you up a good deal!

Unlike most other installs i've seen, OCD pride themselves on the longevity of their installs. No wood screws holding compressors down like design4 have done in the past! Everythings proper, and sound proofed. The bag lines run in the sills, Away from any possible damage and i still have use of all the polystyrene for tools in the boot.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Just to keep it ticking over. Not much changed recently apart from i've ordered a set of wheels that should arrive soon.

2 piece splits. 8)

Some rollers from FittedUK show last weekend.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking good Neil 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ahhh this is so sick. Cant belive ive not seen this before seen as im only from Rotherham! Heard a lot of good stuff about onlychargeddubs. Might have to go pay your friend a visit. Seriously contemplating air. Whats the handling like?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Cheers boys.

Yeah matts great at onlychargeddubs, I wouldn't recommend anywhere else.

Handling is awesome to be fair. Much better than I anticipated. Performance struts have all the adjustability, damping, etc. Really impressed with their performance.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks good mate, so much better lowered.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

This car looks awesome, wish I could afford/justify going for air on mine


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Fact is you'll get most of the money back second hand when selling on the kit... A lot more than just coilovers. But yeah it's not cheap first time round!

Being able to air up over a speed bump will never get old though :lol:

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

looks awesome! specially the rolling shots.

do you have any static photos of diff ride heights you have set up? what's your standard ride height for everyday driving? probably not for my current car but maybe in the next, id love to have an air setup


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Cheers..
Yeah I've used 5 of the 8 presets

Air out for parked
Normal driving which is about 30mm down from factory
Low driving (rolling shots)
Then some comedy ones, arse up and nose up. :lol:

Should be able to get pics later today at a meet I'm off too.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Wheels!

Unfortunately the set i ordered weren't described correctly, so the rears we're massively off in fitment. Stuck out by about 2'!

But i popped both fronts on one side to see what she looked like with some fancy wheels on....





































I wanted them on for MIVW in holland, so was pretty gutted that the ET was advertised incorrectly.





































Few pics of her from holland.

Enjoy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

are you able to get the wheels swapped Neil?

She looks very euro with those on ;-)

Like the short rear plate


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

They're off back for a refund yes. Shame, they did look really well.

Wanting a similar look, but the search shall continue!

I love my short plate, was so glad the paint under the original size plate was so fresh and nice! :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Search and thy shall find mate ;-)

Where did you get the short plate made up?

May go down that route myself ;-)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

True!

All the usual suspect websites! :lol:

Was off ebay mate, but the company was norfolk plates that made it up. Speedy delivery and perfect really.

Makes the back end look so much better, alot wider. I'm probably gonna get an RS grill for the front eventually, so i'll probably get a short one for that too.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Neil,

I've got a full RS front end to go on, so may get the short plate for both front and rear


----------



## Bluepower (Feb 9, 2013)

Those rims look stunning... Too bad on the faulty fitment at the rear..

Maybe missed it somewhere, but which are those?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Rial Daytona's bud.

Quite rare in 19's

They were 19x8.5 and 19x10. Rear's were mega :lol:

RS front is quite low on the list so far, I'd say it's just above turbo conversion :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, almost off the list then mate ;-)


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

Wheels make such a difference! Looks awesome 8) . Rear seems to sit a little high though? Might just be the 3.2 set up, or an illusion but mine fully air'd out seems to tuck my 19's a fair amount.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha, yeah I'm lazy and haven't trimmed my bump stops yet. So it does sit abit high on the back. Probably about 4" of travel to be gained!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Just a teaser


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Interesting Neil ;-)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I know right, I don't know what happened!

Some wheels arrived, and I just had to fit them 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

That looks lovely


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Went out, found a road, took some pics!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Well I'll be the first to say how good the MK2 looks. Very Euro - Very MK1. Love it mate. What tyre sizes did you end up with Neil front and back ? - apologies for not being on the mk2 forum much - actually I only visit to check up on you and Gogs from time to time.

c


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I always check in with you and Stu on the mk1 mate ;-)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha, cheers boys.

If ever there was an example of wheels changing a car completely its these haha.

They're 215/35's all round. 8.5J on the front, 9.5J on the back, but they're face mounted on the back, so drops the width a little bit.

Doesn't handle as well, but standard tyres are 245's. She's for cruising along at the minute, and i'm happy with that 8)

I get the feeling most people dont like the way i've gone with this in this section :lol:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> Haha, cheers boys.
> 
> If ever there was an example of wheels changing a car completely its these haha.
> 
> ...


HaHa - that's exactly what I was thinking but do you care ?!!! I think the RS owners will "likey" but for the majority, they'll be thinking about warranty voids!  no offence!

New thread needed - "how mk1 can you make a mk2" :lol:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Nope lol, It's appreciated by more mk1 owners if i'm honest!

TT RS owners are an odd breed. Sod the warranty #yolo :lol: or more like #notaleasecar :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Play nice gentlemen ;-)
I like what you've done with the car Neil, makes a change from the normal run of the mill mods most people do (I don't exclude myself from that group) ;-)


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Play nice gentlemen ;-)
> I like what you've done with the car Neil, makes a change from the normal run of the mill mods most people do (I don't exclude myself from that group) ;-)


You boys have been through the progression journey so are equipped with bags of tuning knowledge and what I like to call the "bug". This perhaps explains the desire to invest in your respective mk2's. Maybe the majority of mk2 owners have not been through that journey and fair enough for choosing a great little coupe for their first Audi TT. Not everyone wants to buy a 10 to 15 year old MK1 and I understand this. I just don't feel the engagement is what it could be on the mk2 forum. Maybe the release of the mk3 has a lot of people consumed with selling their undersized canines to afford the latest version -


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks bloody awesome Neil! sod everyone else!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

As AJ said mate ;-)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have had 3 TT's 225, MK II V6 and now a TTS, had air on the MK I was one of the first before it was common place, car looks nice, I just think its the way ahead these days air and rims, personally I like to drive mine hard and keep what boot space I have so no air for me. Red and gold rims do look good together, I think Mark Ikeda did the first RS on gold BBS at UD a few years ago, was smitten then


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha cheers lads.
My boot install means I've still got pretty much all my boot space, floor isn't raised, still got my tool kit in the boot too!

I'm a cyclist, so wanted to still get my roady in the boot when needed!

Mk2 is a different car to own and drive than a mk1. Each have their pros.

Mk2 is a definite cruiser.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## crammy69 (Feb 16, 2009)

Love the look the airride give the car, Id love to do that in time with mine ( its a toss up wether to do it to the TT or my VW Campervan which is already lowered). What sort of ballpark cost is a basic air set-up fitted?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Wow those have really transformed the image of the car! bet those burnt a hole in your wallet?
Love the contrast between the red and gold makes it stand out big time.
You just need to get some rolling shots posted!

Connor


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks, you wanna budget around £2500 really. I played around with each component abit, I've got a stronger compressor, seamless tank and performance struts.

Wheels weren't cheap, but I'll get back what I've paid easily. They're second hand so lost most of their value already. Plus splits always make good money.

Rolling shots are next!

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What wheels are they? really do look good on your car


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

BBS LM. 19's and 5x112. Not the common 5x100!

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich_padley (Mar 23, 2011)

Love this car! Can't wait to get my TT on air when I get one!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Some stock V6 exhaust noise for you all!

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw (Sep 18, 2013)

neil_audiTT said:


> http://youtu.be/ZKjvdYi_KL8
> 
> Some stock V6 exhaust noise for you all!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


Wow. Love the VR6 sound. Thats from a stock exhaust! Unfortunately that sound coming from a TT is getting more rare by the year. I hope audi releases that new 3.0L VR6 someday.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, you never really notice it much in the cabin, since the mk2 is clearly more sound proofed.

Impressive for a stock exhaust though with all 3 cats in!

I always wanted a V6 mk2 just for that reason, shame the big blocks are becoming a thing of the past in their newer cars.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I had a NON RES milteck on my V6 copper said he heard me coming from a far distance, was clocking over 100 Mph on M18
empty road just before the A1 turn off near Donny, he did like the noise though, still gave me three points and £60 fine, will be more careful when I visit this week end in the S4 so much more of a sleeper


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

There's always coppers on that bit, Never speed there! Their motorway HQ is just up the A1 from there.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

One from the weekend.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Shweeetttt..
Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Polished and waxed to within an inch of its metal mate;-)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Not as much as you might think :lol:

Washed and dried with aqua wax in the morning. Drive over then watch my friends wipe it down with some quick detail and a lick of metal polish on the lips 8)

Lazy car show cleaning at its very best! Kosovans did the majority the other week :lol:


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks awesome mate , i couldnt give a toss what anyone else thinks about my car . you ve done an awesome job . most people on these forums are mid life crisis owners anyway lol . I love the " why have you put RS or TTS badges on your car moaners " . The world would be a very boring place if everyone did the same . Gold on red looks amazing


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

neil_audiTT said:


> Not as much as you might think :lol:
> 
> Washed and dried with aqua wax in the morning. Drive over then watch my friends wipe it down with some quick detail and a lick of metal polish on the lips 8)
> 
> Lazy car show cleaning at its very best! Kosovans did the majority the other week :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

therock said:


> Looks awesome mate , i couldnt give a toss what anyone else thinks about my car . you ve done an awesome job . most people on these forums are mid life crisis owners anyway lol . I love the " why have you put RS or TTS badges on your car moaners " . The world would be a very boring place if everyone did the same . Gold on red looks amazing


Car modding is very much a personal thing imo ;-)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

therock said:


> Looks awesome mate , i couldnt give a toss what anyone else thinks about my car . you ve done an awesome job . most people on these forums are mid life crisis owners anyway lol . I love the " why have you put RS or TTS badges on your car moaners " . The world would be a very boring place if everyone did the same . Gold on red looks amazing


True dat.

I always wanted a red mk2, and it was always gonna be on gold wheels. Red and gold combination is a win in my eyes .

I don't think air is to everyone's taste, and no one really gets the whole drop it on the floor thing. But I can't help break a smile when I walk upto it in a car park 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

hahahaha defo id be smilling like a chesire cat . iv been modding cars since i was 15 , my dads always done roof chops and cab conversions on beetles , and got 5 cars at the minute . It aint just a car its a obsession and hobby , not a mid life crisis were you can bitch like an old fart at someone being different . If i wana put a badge on MY car i will do . And if i want to rub my sump on speed bumps I will do lol . 
Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk[/quote]


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

What size is your rear plate bro? I'm going to order one


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Just a 5 digit short plate dude.

eBay it, Norfolk plates is the company mine came from. Wasn't expensive!

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheers bro


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Knocked this up before the show last weekend.

Plate blank for my front grill. My plates are velco'd on anyway. So easy remove and fit this.

My normal size rear plate - With some black vinyl on it. £4.99 mod's are the best :lol;


----------



## doogyscoot (Oct 15, 2014)

That's looking pretty damn nice. I've been looking for a tt recently and was going to go for the tfsi but I'm starting to consider a 3.2... Not the sensible choice but the engine sounds great.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Why isn't it sensible young man?

It's pretty good on fuel to be honest! Plus fuel prices are dropping. Not an expensive car to run. You'd not notice much difference between the 2L turbo or 3.2.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

The 3.2 is no different than my old 1.8 turbo tt in terms of fuel.


----------



## smithson (Dec 29, 2014)

heres a snap I got of your car at US!

I really need to show it to my GF, she just bought a red mk2


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Lovely mate, thanks!

I need to clean my arches better :lol:

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciano91 (Dec 17, 2013)

Nicest mk2 I've seen   any idea what colour code is used for the gold centre? Want to do something similar


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks! 
Yeah it's the closest match to BBS gold. I've got a tin of it at home. I'll see if there's a code on that.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Love this. Keep up the work man!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I like how it's red and stuff!

8)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

AN UPDATE!

So, i've not had great internet access for a while and been a busy chap with other things bricks and mortar shaped.

But things have been ticking over on the TT.

Since ultimate dubs i got a custom exhaust installed by a relatively new company on the scene called CGR automotive. After previous experiences with off the shelf exhausts i decided custom was the route to go down - and what a result too. 8)

I went for a 3" 3 box system, which is on V bands to original down pipe. Binned off the post cat "mini" silencer and got myself a lovely sounding V6. It's got alot quieter since taking the car on a road trip (more on that later), not too intrusive but i reckon it'd offend a few oldies. I like it though, unlike any other V6 TT i've heard - sounds more like a nissan GTR!


















So i've been to a few shows, but my biggest story to tell is my visit to austria, I took the car on a 2000 mile trip to go to the worthersee tour. Some will know it, but for those that dont its probably the biggest european gathering of german cars old and new. The show itself is where most prototypes are released but i didnt hang around for that as its quite seedy! The drive was epic, the tunnels were long and the V6 was faultless. I visited stuttgart for both porsche museum and mercedes factories and also the audi factory at ingolstat on the way home! Some V-max runs on the autobahn may have occured and i did set off a few speed cameras :lol:

All in all, an amazing trip and if you're into driving - go do grossglochner high alpine pass!

Some pics anyway...























































That's all for now, There's hundreds of pics floating around on social media and it's all more forgiving to use than my laptop :lol:

Neil 8)


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Car & scenery both stunning mate, great work all round.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bout time you put an appearance in Neil! Cars looking well, looked great sat next to Alex's at Elsecar, same I didn't see you pottering around.

Love to see what the tips are like on the custom exhaust!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She looks very well Neil ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Following on insta and it looked amazing.

I need to do a euro road trip!


----------



## Jack Meoff (Aug 10, 2014)

Where did you get the exhaust made? How much? Like you I want to get a decent one on my v6 but all the ones I've heard from milltek , scorpion, cobra don't do it for me, they all sound too raspy and not particularly pleasant.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Cheers men .

Place called CGR automotive, I got mates rates as it was the first he'd done. But he spent a good few days making it and the quality is top notch. He used to work for a race team in Aylesbury making exhausts for rally cars and track day cars. He wanted me to get a titanium system but my budget didn't stretch that far haha.

It's not raspy at all like other systems on the market, problem with those system is the noise bounces around in big empty boxes. All 3 of my boxes are straight through with the sound deadening on the sides. Best for performance, and best for exhaust note. I'll see if I can fish out a video.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

The raspyness is what you should be after! Can't beat the cobra exhaust 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

legend139 said:


> The raspyness is what you should be after! Can't beat the cobra exhaust
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha Legend, you're making me wet my pants in excitement saying that. I have the Cobra system on order, all getting fitted this Friday! With a custom decat being put on!!!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not keen on the cobra noise haha. It's good if you've not really had an exhaust on a V6 before, but once you've been around and heard how the Europeans do it with custom exhausts...

You can tell the cobra exhaust is meant for a 2L turbo, it's just abit "open". it's not a bad sounding exhaust, just not to my taste .

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > The raspyness is what you should be after! Can't beat the cobra exhaust
> ...


Where you getting it fitted mate? 
And that's be interesting to hear it decatted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

neil_audiTT said:


> I'm not keen on the cobra noise haha. It's good if you've not really had an exhaust on a V6 before, but once you've been around and heard how the Europeans do it with custom exhausts...
> 
> You can tell the cobra exhaust is meant for a 2L turbo, it's just abit "open". it's not a bad sounding exhaust, just not to my taste .
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


Ahah yeah it pretty much was a straight fit from the 2 litre. Though they had to modify mine slightly due to that stupid frame I have on mine. Me and Alex did a few runs a week or two back and it's hard to justify how loud it actually is cruising down the road at a steady pace ahah.

Well I can say I'll never get round to taking the TT out of England so I'll be fine ahah. Be interested to hear how the custom is though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah I remember Al saying. I'll pop over sometime and we'll do a shoot, and get a video of mine lol.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > legend139 said:
> ...


It's at a local Garage in Newbury. I don't know how it quite works but I ordered the Cobra back box non res with Quad 3.5" tips and a custom made decat that he will make for me, all for about £870. That's including Parts/fitting/labour charges!!! If I did this my self through Cobra, I would be spending about £1200!!!

Mines a 2ltr turbo so I think it would be awesome if you and I can compare video's of our TT's some time?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

http://s187.photobucket.com/user/ne...E-4A3F-85AA-1DF5C30EC68B_zpsqtej6pzq.mp4.html

Don't know how that'll work - cheeky press on the loud pedal.

Turbo cars obviously have a turbo in the middle acting as a silencer, so it'll probably be abit quieter but you've removed cats so it'll probably pop and spit.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

neil_audiTT said:


> http://s187.photobucket.com/user/ne...E-4A3F-85AA-1DF5C30EC68B_zpsqtej6pzq.mp4.html
> 
> Don't know how that'll work - cheeky press on the loud pedal.
> 
> ...


Just at work atm so I can't play your vid just yet but I will do at lunch time  What exhaust system do you have on?


----------



## Jack Meoff (Aug 10, 2014)

This is what a v6 should sound like: fast forward to 3mins 14secs


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> It's at a local Garage in Newbury. I don't know how it quite works but I ordered the Cobra back box non res with Quad 3.5" tips and a custom made decat that he will make for me, all for about £870. That's including Parts/fitting/labour charges!!! If I did this my self through Cobra, I would be spending about £1200!!!
> 
> Mines a 2ltr turbo so I think it would be awesome if you and I can compare video's of our TT's some time?


Yeah mate hat would be interested to hear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

neil_audiTT said:


> http://s187.photobucket.com/user/ne...E-4A3F-85AA-1DF5C30EC68B_zpsqtej6pzq.mp4.html
> 
> Don't know how that'll work - cheeky press on the loud pedal.
> 
> ...


Does sound quite good that mate! From what I can tell in a noisy workshop!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

neil_audiTT said:


> http://s187.photobucket.com/user/ne...E-4A3F-85AA-1DF5C30EC68B_zpsqtej6pzq.mp4.html
> 
> Don't know how that'll work - cheeky press on the loud pedal.
> 
> ...


Yours sounds beaut! Something I'm wanting but doubt I'll get anything like that on a 2ltr engine


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Car looks great, looks well on the road as well passed you a few times heading to work.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks lads!

Rossco I think I've seen you around, I work at the airport so I'll keep my eyes open.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slapsider (Feb 1, 2016)

awesome install, what's the noise of the compressor like?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Slapsider said:


> awesome install, what's the noise of the compressor like?


Thanks, To say its a large compressor its a noticeable hum - But after airing up it's pressurised the tank in 30 seconds. So not on for long.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

So, it look's like she's finally going and being replaced!

Air will be for sale soon as car is back to standard.

If anyones interested in my private plate, it's for sale in the classifieds section!


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

neil_audiTT said:


> So, it look's like she's finally going and being replaced!
> 
> Air will be for sale soon as car is back to standard.
> 
> If anyones interested in my private plate, it's for sale in the classifieds section!


Neil, im trying to contact you about your number plate you have for sale but for some reason it says your profile doesnt exist when sending the message so i assume you're not getting it?

Thanks


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

tangapants said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > So, it look's like she's finally going and being replaced!
> ...


PM'd you mate


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2018)

neil_audiTT just a question. 
Your airride kit, Have you got the airlift performance front and rear bags on your car?


----------

